

Ask HN: How can I improve my Chinese users' experience? - mcorrand

I&#x27;ve implemented an enterprise webapp using Salesforce and it&#x27;s been great (business metrics wise), but the experience completely breaks down in China.<p>The great firewall really hinders the performance of the website. Page loads are super long, connections sometimes reset, google captcha is outright blocked, some emails don&#x27;t reach their recipient.<p>On the UI end, it seems that the UI queues that work very well for westerners sometimes outright confuse Chinese users.<p>Does anyone have any tips I could use to improve this situation?
I can&#x27;t feasibly reimplement the app on another platform, but I can&#x27;t recommend using a VPN either.
======
kukudi1028
Do you mind sending the link and I test it for you? Sometimes it depends on
your server. Sometimes it might be some other service that you use.

